# Goat smilies suggestions



## Dreamchaser

Hiya! I am making some goat smilies here for the GS. Any suggestions for some? I made the little goat in my siggy (from the horse) and avatar. I could change them up a bit and make different breeds of running goat for example, but I was thinking about making some goatie emoicans (spelling?).


----------



## StaceyRosado

have at it - when you are done email them to [email protected] thanks


----------



## Dreamchaser

Hiya Stacie, do you have any ideas? I'm pulling a blank right now. *bleh* I wanna do some ones in goat form, but Really struggling with what. I can do ponies all day long (go figure) but these ones are getting my goat!


----------



## toth boer goats

how about a boer..LOL :greengrin: 


I think for emoticons...

happy
sad
oops 
shocked
Laughing
confused
wink
exicited

Hope this helps some?


----------



## StaceyRosado

one of Relief! thats one we are missing

"confused" 

one that is like "hmmm" (I know it cant be a goat unless it is saying hmmmm but maybe a smilie with a hand under the chin, seen that one on like Yahoo IM)

ones with a sign that points up and says "I agree" or "good post" Some more 'signs' ones "great point" "way to go" 

somethign that is like crazy "googly eyes that go every which a way"


----------



## Dreamchaser

Aha! Good ideas! Keep 'em coming!

Heres a fainting one:


----------



## toth boer goats

that is cute... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Dreamchaser

Laughing?


----------



## toth boer goats

love that to... :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

those are awesome!

:ROFL: 

you could do different breeds like boer, nubian, alpine, ND... boer (oh did i already mention that one?) lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

> you could do different breeds like boer, nubian, alpine, ND... boer (oh did i already mention that one?) lol.


 :ROFL: :greengrin:


----------



## Dreamchaser

Alrighty boer people. I hear you!










Nite nite for now though *yawn*


----------



## Epona142

Those are really awesome! Can't wait to see what else you come up with. :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats

> Alrighty boer people. I hear you!
> 
> Image


 Awesome...I love it.........    :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin:   :leap: thank you.... :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado

Dreamchaser said:


> Aha! Good ideas! Keep 'em coming!
> 
> Heres a fainting one:


it looks more like one that is rolling on the floor


----------



## toth boer goats

> it looks more like one that is rolling on the floor


 you know your right stacey....when you faint you don't usually kick your feet up in the air... :wink:


----------



## Thanatos

Those are really cute, but I am a Nubian person(even tho nubs and boers look alike :shades: ) so mabey some nubian stuff?
mabey a mischievous goaty seen as they get in trouble all the time.


----------



## Dreamchaser

Yeah, not real happy with the fainting goat. At first it was okay. That, and it was "sticking" so I will work a little with that.


----------



## Dreamchaser

toth boer goats said:


> it looks more like one that is rolling on the floor
> 
> 
> 
> you know your right stacey....when you faint you don't usually kick your feet up in the air... :wink:
Click to expand...

Well, didn't want it looking dead though...

Here's crazy:









Nubian:









Wanted it a little different than mine...


----------



## toth boer goats

> Well, didn't want it looking dead though...


 gotcha... I understand where you are coming from......... :wink:

great job ....on crazy and Nubian :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

i like the crazy one!


----------



## Dreamchaser

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats

Dreamchaser.....is that a question.. :wink: ..LOL nice one.....I like it....... :greengrin:


----------



## Dreamchaser

Babies!

Putting a colored bow on the neck was one option, but I thought colored babies might be more obvious. What do you think? Yes/No?


----------



## liz

I love them all!!! Especially the crazy one!


----------



## Thanatos

colored babies work better for me. and the nubian is a nice one. you are quite talented i lkie the smiles


----------



## toth boer goats

awwwww....congrats ...LOL :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

yeah, we should use these on here..what do you think?


----------



## Dreamchaser

Love!


----------



## StaceyRosado

they are all looking very nice.


----------



## Epona142

They look awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamchaser

This one was fun!


----------



## KW Farms

They all are so great!!


----------



## liz

Thats so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

great job.......love them all.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz

How adorable!! I wish I was that talented! :hi5:


----------



## Dreamchaser

Thanks everyone! *big hugs to everybody* 

I'll make some more later. It has been very windy here so my athsma is acting up and I'm not feeling too spiffy right now.


----------



## toth boer goats

Hope you feel better soon.....not fun..... :hug:


----------



## Thanatos

Aww you catchin the wind before it gets down here. hope you feel better


----------



## RowdyKidz

Hope ya feel better. :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser

Not sure about this one. Since I didn't like the fainting one, I changed it to "dazed"

But the eyes might be a bit too much. Need honest opinions here...


----------



## toth boer goats

yea....the eye is kinda out there.. :shocked: ..other than that ...looks good...to me.... :wink:


----------



## Dreamchaser

Should the eye be X-ed out or wide open?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

i think they should be wide open....might look like its dead! lol


----------



## Dreamchaser

Alrighty, try this:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

i like the tongue!


----------



## toth boer goats

try them both ways ...and we will see... :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz

That's adorable!!


----------



## eliya

These are awesome! Great idea! I think a Nubian with her head cocked and her chin on her hoof pondering something would be cute.


----------



## Dreamchaser

That would be uber cute! I'm thinking of doing a goat blowing a party blower as well.


----------



## Crissa

Don't know how hard this one would be, but what about a goat driving and older type truck? Maybe with hay in the back or something? :shrug:


----------



## Dreamchaser

Ha ha! That would be funny. I'll have to try it. I need to find my older animation program. I have some fun ones I have made that are relevent, but they frames keep sticking. Then they have 2 heads for a couple of frames - yuck!


----------



## Dreamchaser

Here's another:


----------



## RowdyKidz

OMG, I LOVE THAT ONE!!!


----------



## eliya

Dreamchaser said:


> Here's another:


LOL that's GREAT!!!!  :thumb:


----------



## Dreamchaser

Here is one, but I need an interpretation on it...










I had a few ideas on it, I'll let you choose the meaning.

Here is what happened when I tried to do the nubian. I think I need to go back to the drawing board, but I like this one for being sleepy, or bored?









So here is ponder:

















This one had to be kinda big to see what it was...


----------



## Crissa

I love them all! My favorites are the Nubian sleeping and the truck! :greengrin: But they're all great!


----------



## KW Farms

Oh my gosh, love the truck one!! That's great! I think you need to make a few with nigerian dwarfs! :shades:


----------



## Crissa

KW Farms said:


> Oh my gosh, love the truck one!! That's great! I think you need to make a few with nigerian dwarfs! :shades:


What about a Nigie looking up at a standard then tripping the standard? :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms

:ROFL:


----------



## Dreamchaser

I'm not exactly sure what a nigi looks like... I'm still only just figuring out the pygmys.


----------



## GoatGirl

You are very talented. You should do an escaping goat. Like looking around to make sure no on'e looking as it walks through an open gate or something. . . Love the truck. Will we be able to use these on here eventually? Cause I love them. . . all of them


----------



## Dreamchaser

That would be cute. 

As for eventually using these smilies on here, yes. I think Stacey wants to wait until I finish all of them to put them up. I'm going as fast as I can. These things do take time, and I'm donating my time to make them for you. It has been very fun.


----------



## Crissa

Dreamchaser said:


> I'm not exactly sure what a nigi looks like... I'm still only just figuring out the pygmys.


Nigies look a little like pygmys except they're more "refined" looking.


----------



## GoatGirl

Dreamchaser said:


> That would be cute.
> 
> As for eventually using these smilies on here, yes. I think Stacey wants to wait until I finish all of them to put them up. I'm going as fast as I can. These things do take time, and I'm donating my time to make them for you. It has been very fun.


I understand. We all appreciate it and you are doing a FANTASTIC job. They are adorable. If you don't already, you could make a living doing graphics I am sure


----------



## Epona142

You are doing a GREAT job!! I wish I could do anything half that good. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamchaser

Awww, thanks everyone. Actually, there doesn't seem to be much of a market out there for making these kind of graphics. I usually just make them for fun. I see a lot of my stolen images on ebay, or social sites. I still get mad sometimes, because I get nothing, not even credit for the designs. People just assume that since it is out there on the web it is free for the taking. Someone has even had the audacity to even tell me I should be glad they (themselves) stole my images, since that gives them more exposure. I should be happy they are so popular...


----------



## AlaskaBoers

theyre all great! i love the drooling buck!

i though the truck one was going to be too complicated, but it really looked great!


that's sad people steal them though, they really have no class.


----------



## Dreamchaser

Meh, I have learned it goes with the territory. If people like them, they will get stolen. I'm sure after the GS puts these up as smilies, we will start to see them more often on the web elsewhere, it's just how it goes.


----------



## Dreamchaser

Here's a devil goat...










And an angel one!


----------



## RowdyKidz

Cute!!


----------



## eliya

Dreamchaser said:


>


That's what my baby goats looked like this evening. I thought they were all going to kill me since their supper was a little late. Man can those little things be wicked! Nibbles turned to bites, jumping up turned to tiny sledgehammers on your legs, bleats turned to screams.... Okay, today's been a long, tough, hard day so I'm a little out of sorts...


----------



## Dreamchaser

Ouch! I know, they can be little demons sometimes. And my ewe is the worst one! She'll flat knock you down if you turn your back on her.


----------



## Dreamchaser

Bookworm...


----------



## Crissa

I really like the book worm one! So cute. :wink:


----------



## Gumtree

sorry for bumping this up...
just wanted to say that they a beautiful!!!!!
i love them....  :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree Gumtree ..they are very nice indeed....can't to see them up and running... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters

Dreamchaser said:


> Here's another:


HAHAHA LOVE this one!

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## bree00

shy? fighting? eating hay? how do you make those?


----------

